# havoc cycle pct advice?



## pon (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm interested in running a cycle of havoc, but need some advice. This is all relatively new to me. I have done 4 wks of 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-dien-3-17b-dol. fallowed manufactures rec. and used TS2 6oxo as pct. No side effects and great strenth gains. I did loose some of my gains though. 

I would like to try havoc, but want to have everything I need to make it 
successful and keep the gains. I have everything that the manufacturer has rec. for this cycle. I have been reading that most of you who have ran this before rec. nolva and some say it can't be done without it or clomid as a pct.

I plan on prep with a cycle assist for 2 wks pre
liv.52 1 wk pre
and then start havoc 1wk at 20. 2wks at 30 and last wk at 40
and then start pct.

If any one has any solid advice on the nolva or clomid and how to use it 
properly and also were to get it please pm me.

(I'm 45, 5'10", 175lbs.)


----------

